# Legacy & Low Activity Devices (Xda)



## Sc0tt777 (Jun 10, 2011)

Xda moves Mesmerize to "Legacy & Low Activity Devices" section!
Rootzwiki Rocks!


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

Because it's low activity because the only dev left. So obviously.


----------



## phince1 (Jul 7, 2011)

Lmfao


----------

